# Mitsubishi Fuso 6 Cyl



## mas3372

Hello,

I am picking up a Mitsubishi Fuso this weekend with 6cly turbo, 2wd,14 flatbed, 22 1/2 inch tires, 23000GVW. It's on the larger side for the Fusos. I will be using it for my power washing in the summer and take the Power washer off for the winter when I hope to plow and sand with it. I was told by the person selling it and a few others taht it will plow no problem with 2wd and the wieght of the sander. One of the local towns actually uses just fuso 2wd to plow. My questions are these. I am looking for somre more opinions on using this to plow. second, how difficult is it to mount a plow to the Fuso.


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;501931 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am picking up a Mitsubishi Fuso this weekend with 6cly turbo, 2wd,14 flatbed, 22 1/2 inch tires, 23000GVW. It's on the larger side for the Fusos. I will be using it for my power washing in the summer and take the Power washer off for the winter when I hope to plow and sand with it. I was told by the person selling it and a few others taht it will plow no problem with 2wd and the wieght of the sander. One of the local towns actually uses just fuso 2wd to plow. My questions are these. I am looking for somre more opinions on using this to plow. second, how difficult is it to mount a plow to the Fuso.


You will have to do your own fab work on the push frame. I was looking for a new V plow but they only manufacture push frames for the FG 4x4. Dealers do not want the responsiablity for liability so they won't do fab work anymore. How long is your W/B? Mine is a FE HD with a locker and short W/B. Pushes like a tank on flat ground.


----------



## mas3372

Hello,

Thanks for the reply. The wheel base is about 140 inches. How much fabrication is needed? A real hassel for straight foward. Also, excuse my lack on knowledge when it comes to trucks, but what is a locker?


----------



## concreteguy

The rear axles lock, kinda like a posi, only better. Also, what plow manufacturer is more install friendly and how do you wire it.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## mas3372

Tom, thanks for the definition of a Lock. Any idea what kind of money that costs to have added.


----------



## Peterbilt

I have 2 Chevy W4500 (isuzu NPR) Pretty much the same as a fuso. (I had one (Fuso) I had to retire it with 320000 miles)

I plow with these trucks and totally love them.

It wasn't a problem fabricating a mount, the hard part is the wiring. 
Luckily my plow dealer is has excelent electrical/fabrication guys.

I use my trucks in a commercial removal application only. No residential anymore.

Gene is right though these trucks push like tanks or bulldozers. Just unbelievable amounts of snow.

One suprizeing thing is how high you cam stack snow. With the front wheels so far back and the plow so far foward. Its got wonderful curb clearance (Almost 4 to 5 feet on a standard pick up) (By curb clearence I mean Foward reach.

So good luck with the Fuso.

Peterbilt


----------



## Triple L

what do you think is the better truck, the chevy or the fuso... I've been lookin at both... Gotta love how fuso has a dedicated 4x4 tho... is it that much of an advantage?


----------



## gene gls

Triple L;503037 said:


> what do you think is the better truck, the chevy or the fuso... I've been lookin at both... Gotta love how fuso has a dedicated 4x4 tho... is it that much of an advantage?


4x4 is always nice to have. A 2008 Mitsi 4x4 with Fisher V, dump body, and back pack is listed at $ 49,500 at my Mitsi dealer.


----------



## Peterbilt

Yes 4x4 would be better. But in my area Mitsubshi has terrible service. Due to no dealers.
And I have a isuzu dealer about 20 miles away.

Both brands have their advantages. 

The fuse seemed to have more low end power and a smoother ride.

The isuzu's/Chevy's Have nicer cabs, 

But everything else is the same with theses trucks.

Peterbilt


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;502817 said:


> Tom, thanks for the definition of a Lock. Any idea what kind of money that costs to have added.


A locker may not be available for your size truck. I have a bunch of questions to ask next time I get to the dealers, and that is one of them. I would like to step up to a 19,000 GVW. There has been a lot of changes in the last few years, its confusing trying to figure it all out.


----------



## mas3372

Thanks everyone for the help. My next step I guess is going to try to put a plow frame on it. I called around and it seems everyone thinks it's going to about a grand just for the fram and another 500 to mount it, plus the plow, wire harness, etc. I searched google and here to find out what some did so maybe I can do it myself but no luck.


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;503220 said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. My next step I guess is going to try to put a plow frame on it. I called around and it seems everyone thinks it's going to about a grand just for the fram and another 500 to mount it, plus the plow, wire harness, etc. I searched google and here to find out what some did so maybe I can do it myself but no luck.


Pick out a plow you like and go talk to your local dealer. Most manufacturers make customizable push frames for commerical trucks, 14,000 + GVW. My local Boss dealer told me that my front end is too small for a commerical push frame, even thou my GVW is 14,500. I have not seen any of the commerical push frames to compare. My Boss dealer is new, so he may not know much about the commerical push frame. Same with the Bizzard dealer, he just shook his head no. There are several cab-overs in my area that plow and they are not all 4x4's.


----------



## doh

Peterbilt;503094 said:


> Yes 4x4 would be better. But in my area Mitsubshi has terrible service. Due to no dealers.
> And I have a isuzu dealer about 20 miles away.
> 
> Both brands have their advantages.
> 
> The fuse seemed to have more low end power and a smoother ride.
> 
> The isuzu's/Chevy's Have nicer cabs,
> 
> But everything else is the same with theses trucks.
> 
> Peterbilt


Have a dealer for a little while anyways

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120172584463929557.html?mod=AutosChannelMain_RelatedStories


----------



## Peterbilt

well After reading the WHOLE article. It says nothing about commercial sales.

They are only talking about cars.

Peterbilt


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;502817 said:


> Tom, thanks for the definition of a Lock. Any idea what kind of money that costs to have added.


I asked a dealer at the trade show yesterday. Lockers are available up to the FH model, around $ 500.00.


----------



## mas3372

I'm getting an FK17, do you know where that falls in the range of models?


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;505244 said:


> I'm getting an FK17, do you know where that falls in the range of models?


FK is next to the largest size, 26,000 GVW. Lockers are for the FH and smaller size. What does the 17 stand for in your model number?


----------



## mas3372

I have no idea what the 17 means. Thanks for the info. Can't wait to pick the truck up.


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;505863 said:


> I have no idea what the 17 means. Thanks for the info. Can't wait to pick the truck up.


With your size truck,140" W/B, you will be limited to only plowing larger areas. I would suggest finding a plow dealer that installs on commerical trucks, such as your local town highway dept. They should have a good idea as to how you should go about your selection of plows.


----------



## mas3372

I messed up on the wheel base, it is actually 120" but I will still be constricted to lots or bigger. Driveways will be tough.


----------



## gene gls

mas3372;506307 said:


> I messed up on the wheel base, it is actually 120" but I will still be constricted to lots or bigger. Driveways will be tough.


Not really.....I think the W/B of my 3/4 ton pickup was 120". You will be surprised at how sharp you can turn with the cab over. My turning diamiter is listed at 34', yours is at 40'. Your truck is going to have a bigger cab than mine and it will sit higher due to the tire size. Low hanging limbs are a problem when plowing. Check out the expandable plows that go from 8' to 10', best of both worlds.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I have always flirted with the idea of a cab forward for a plow wash truck. The only issue is the limited GVW of the truck. You will find that 800-1000 Gal of water will not be enough as the buisiness takes off. My personall opinion is to stay with the larger trucks for washing and the smaller pick ups for plowing. The conversion time from plowing to washing will become a pain, expecially later in the spring when working temps cross for washing/plowing. It never fails to have a snow storm near the end of March early April. 

The other issue is the punishiment of the salt and winter months. If you have more than one wash plow truck this idea will me fine.

DAFF


----------



## mas3372

I have been carrying 300 gallons or water for 3 years and have never had a problem. I always hood to a water source since my machins is 6gpm. As for switching plowing to washing, won't happen here. I wash April 1 thru November 1, that's it. I am also going to pick up a smaller 4x4 pick up for driveways.


----------

